# Woot deal of the day is Shun knife set



## timtimmay (Feb 12, 2010)

www.woot.com


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like a great set.  I was reading the posts on woot...

chardonay posts, "I bought these knives and they are simply amazing, but you need to love to cook. They are actually so sharp, at times I'm scared to use them, but after using these..."

that's funny


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

There was a time when Woot's deal of the day would sell out before 8am eastern.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not a fan of buying "Sets" as usually there are more knives that  you'll never use included and I hate blocks but this set has all useful  knives and is cheap considering what you're getting. The Santoku, chef's  & slicing knives together retail for over $600 so the utility,  paring, bread knives , the steel & block are pretty much freebies.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 12, 2010)

Was that when Woot had affordable items?


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm addicted to woot myself and kinda got sticker shock with those knives.  My el cheapo white handled knifes from Sam's club work just fine for me and they are about $20 bucks each.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 12, 2010)

Decisions, Decisions........  Shun knife set at $649.00  OR a couple of knives from the local restaurant supply store for $49.00
and spend the other $600.00 on MEAT!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:P  DT_Armataz_01_12:


----------

